

Harvard Scientists Reverse the Aging Process in Mice - Total Bullsh*t - hornokplease
http://singularityhub.com/2010/11/30/harvard-scientists-reverse-the-aging-process-in-mice-total-bullsht/

======
ljf
I in turn call bs on this article. sounds like the author doesn't understand
the role of telomerase in the aging process. which is pretty widely accepted
and documented. yes its not the ONLY cause of aging, but it sure seems to be
one... <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telomerase>

~~~
ljf
find out more about the experiment with the original article in Nature
[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/natu...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nature09603.html)
but you need an account to view it all.

also re-reading the Guardian article I reckon it's pretty thorough and
unbiased, esp if you read the whole thing and not just the headline...

